# Beef Pinwheel Sides



## elbanodemuerte (Oct 22, 2008)

The girl I've been dating for a bit pointed out in the meat section that she would like to try the beef pinwheels they have. I'm not very creative though I like to cook. Any ideas on sides to make for this?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Probably anything potatoes and maybe a salad for your veggies? You don't have to be creative. You have to do it well. So figure out how to make the world's best mashed potatoes. You will never go wrong.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok I give up. What's a beef pinwheel?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's flank steak, pounded thin, rolled around some ricotta and other stuff.


----------



## elbanodemuerte (Oct 22, 2008)

Thx Kuan. Tht sounds easy enough


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

some pinwheels i made this summer



























my advice? as mentioned, you CAN'T go wrong with good mashed potatoes and her favorite vegetable. If she doesn't care for green veggies, perhaps glazed carrots.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Mashed potatoes are great. I will never turn down good mashed potatoes...heck I won't even turn down ok mashed potatoes! But if you are looking to really impress her then I am thinking a nice mushroom risotto would be great.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

How are you planning to cook them? That may or may not have some bearing on an appropriate side. If you are going to grill them, then perhaps some grilled corn on the cob would be easy, or skewers of mushrooms, onion, zucchini brushed with olive oil and lemon juice.

If the filling in the pinwheels is some sort of ricotta or mozzarella you may consider serving them with some pasta on the side, topping it with butter and grated parm or romano, slices of fresh tomato plated alongside.

If you are going to broil the beef, you can get the oven warmed up by doing some sweet potato roasties. Basically peel and dice a sweet patoot or two, depending on their size Pour a bit of oil in an oven proof dish, enough to lightly coat the bottom, then add a splash more. Throw in the potatoes, stir to coat with the oil. Cook at 425 - 450 F for about 35 - 45 minutes, stirring them up about the halfway point. Season with salt and pepper before serving, or perhaps a sprinkle of chili powder.

If you don't want the oven on that long some stuffed mushrooms broiled along with the beef could be nice. Or steamed, or roasted or grilled or broiled asparagus with a hollandaise sauce, bearnaise if feeling adventerous - but be careful the last thing you want on your beef is a good splash of that sauce! And if you believe that, I have some oceanfront property in Iowa you might be interested in purchasing.

mjb.


----------

